# Bottomless Tank



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've seen this months ago but haven't said anything here till a couple posts ago, I just figured everyones seen it already.sorry I'm computerless but maybe someone will please post a link for everyone else. Several videos on you-tube. Search bottomless fish tank. Definitely different! I think its Badass!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

I just looked them up. they do actually look very cool. different from the usual setups.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

very cool. Its similar to a zero edge aquarium,

So does this tank work like a berometer or something as i would of thought the water from the main tank would pour through the bottom and overflow the little pond, unless theres something i cant see that prevents this

Zero Edge tank

Bottomless tank


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> very cool. Its similar to a zero edge aquarium,
> 
> So does this tank work like a berometer or something as i would of thought the water from the main tank would pour through the bottom and overflow the little pond, unless theres something i cant see that prevents this
> 
> ...


There's videos how to do it n how it works. Pump actually pulls the water up n pumps it to to bottom. Much like a hob filter tube but think of the top tank/bottomless tank as your filter tube. Is what I got from the how to video. Thank you cluster for posting the links.


----------

